# Holmes Creek - Washington Creek



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Friend Joe and I made a 'first trip' to Holmes Creek. Haven't fished it since I was very young with my granddad. We went out of Shell Landing at end of hwy 284A. It's a beautiful creek with plenty of water even at low water, like now. The lower creek from near Vernon downstream is fed by springs just up from Vernon a few miles. This makes for very clear water that become more stained as it moves downstream. Still, it's quiet clear in the hwy 284 (Millers Ferry Rd) area.
We didn't do well at all but did see a huge catch of shellcrackers that were caught bank fishing out into deep water with live worms. 
Fishing reports in Walton County have been rather slow but it the last few days I'm hearing things are picking up. We sure could use 2 or 3 feet of water in the river and then it should be excellent. 

A report from Cowford area last Sunday mornng had two friends limit out on bream and two other guys with them in another boat almost got a limit. Most of the catch was small and average in weight. A good number were stumpknockers caught in one spot. That's much better than what I have been doing and that's for sure!!!

Headed back to Holmes Creek on Friday if all goes well. Yesterday we had two flats on the boat trailer. That's a story by itself......... Hope I can find a deep hole with a bunch of shellcrackers on Friday. 

I'm just getting into fishing Washington County and have learned they really promote all the fishing available there. Made a recon trip over there and found all sorts of ramps and places to go. They have over 40 boat ramps listed on a map from the Tourist Development Council and there are many more not listed. The 'sand hills' country has dozens of lakes of which many can be accessed by the public.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Title of this thread should read Holmes Creek - Washington County. Can't figure out how to edit the title.....


----------

